

Ask HN: Where can I find the uncensored "How to Win Friends and Influence People"? - asciilifeform

PG brings this book up in one of his essays, and notes that the edition available today is the Bowdlerized one. Where might I get a hold of the real thing?
======
falsestprophet
Why is the new edition inferior?

edit:

 _If you want to learn what people want, read Dale Carnegie's How to Win
Friends and Influence People. [8] When a friend recommended this book, I
couldn't believe he was serious. But he insisted it was good, so I read it,
and he was right. It deals with the most difficult problem in human
experience: how to see things from other people's point of view, instead of
thinking only of yourself.

[8] Buy an old copy from the 1940s or 50s instead of the current edition,
which has been rewritten to suit present fashions. The original edition
contained a few unPC ideas, but it's always better to read an original book,
bearing in mind that it's a book from a past era, than to read a new version
sanitized for your protection._

<http://www.paulgraham.com/bronze.html#f8n>

------
pg
[http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=carnegie...](http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=carnegie&bi=0&bx=off&ds=30&sortby=2&sts=t&tn=win+friends&x=97&y=17&yrh=1965)

------
pfedor
I got mine on ebay.

